

Ask HN: How do you pitch tech journalists? - malditojavi

&#x27;Do you want a guestpost from another point of view with proven data?&#x27; That&#x27;s one of mines. Yours?
======
andrewhillman
The best way to pitch is with a compelling angle, a story. Something that
makes it interesting. Data is good but they want something more compelling.
Asking them if they want a guest post from another point of view w/ proven
data probably wouldn't make their original story look too good. Plus, by the
time they publish their original article, they are onto a new their next story
that touches on something different.

